# Eric , I Missed the UNC Chat



## Guest (Jun 11, 2003)

I am so sorry.... I was so disheveled, stressed and busy this evening that I completely forgot about it until it was too late. I really wanted to be at this one too. Can you bring up to snuff please?







Evie


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Evie, sorry you missed it, it would be hard to go over here really as it was very complex.Hopefully you will make the next one.


----------



## chinese herbalist (Jun 11, 2003)

You should try to explore your options for treatment. If you live near someone qualified to practice chinese medicine give them a visit.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2003)

"ch"..... that would be assuming that what I am currently doing isn't helping.... ? But it IS helping.... the hypnotherapy is WONDERFUL.I've tried herbs before and more often than not I end up with more problems. My opinion is that herbs should be regulated as they can cause some dangerous side effects when taken in excess.A little bit of knowledge can be dangerous...







Evie


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I think the herbalist here is referring to the research that shows a particular herb is helpful. It's one of the alternatives that research has shown to work along with hypnosis. But one shouldn't have to go to an herbalist to get it. Unless a herbalist is playing hocus pocus they should be willing to say what herb does what.tom


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2003)

St. John's Wort is supposed to alleviate depression.... it did nothing for me.Chamomile is supposed to be soothing...... I am allergic to it (it's in the same plant family as ragweed).Valerian is supposed to be good for anxiety but I can't even stand the smell of it.... if I had to take it or drink it in a tea, I'd throw up.Even with echinacea, which I do use occasionally, I can only take it in the form of a weak tea... anything more and I writhe with gut pain.Black Cohosh gives me diarrhea.Ladies Mantel and Angelica root do nothing for me.Ginger tea gives me so much gas that I can't go out in public.Why are we talking about herbs on this thread?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

The Chinese herbs for IBS is a mixture of herbs that research a while ago was done on IBS and I believe they are still working it.Somewhere on the web is the mixture itself and the kinds they use in the study.This has nothing to do with hypnosis for IBS.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2003)

With the exception of Parsley, I stay as far away from herbs as I can out of necessity. My IBS is directly related to a more systemic dysfunction and using herbs to correct it is sort of like trying to put out a fire with a squirt gun.


----------

